# pkg commands aren't working after running pkg2ng



## afman231 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am quite new to FreeBSD/UNIX/Linux, etc. and have been feverishly attempting to learn the ins and outs over the past few weeks.  However, for the life of me I cannot figure out why none of the pkg commands work as described in the man pages.

I am running FreeBSD 9.1.  After reading through chapter 5 - Installing Applications Packages and Ports form the pdf handbook, I upgraded the pkg_install package tools to pkgng and then ran *pkg2ng*.  I placed 
	
	



```
WITH_PKGNG=yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf and have 
	
	



```
http://pkgbeta.freebsd.org/freebsd-9-i386/latest/
```
 set as the PACKAGESITE in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf.

When I attempt to use any command, arbitrarily listed as follows: 
[cmd=]pkg install emacs[/cmd]
[cmd=]pkg search emacs[/cmd]
[cmd=]pkg add emacs[/cmd]
[cmd=]pkg fetch[/cmd]
etc.; I get the message:


```
Updating repository catalogue
Repository catalogue is up-to-date, no need to fetch fresh copy
pkg: Package 'emacs' was not found in the repositories
```

or simply nothing happens and I am returned to an empty prompt.  I'm sure I am just plain ignorant and this is a self-induced issue, but I cannot find a working solution on my own in spite of my efforts.  Any help would be greatly appreciated and save me from countless more wasted hours :r


----------



## bkouhi (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.

As far as I know, pre-compiled packages are not available at this time. So please stops using pre-compiled packages and use ports system to install various applications. See this link please: Link


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2013)

To make matters slightly more complicated, there are packages for 9-stable. You can use those on the 9.0 and 9.1 releases. There is however no official pkgng repository, yet.


----------

